# Foodsavers, etc



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

I've been debating on buying a FoodSaver (or comparable machine). For those that have them/swear by them, how much shelf life does it add to foods? Are some foods best stored in other ways? Does it add shelf life to more perishable items such as cheese? How about repackaging bulk packages of meat? I usually buy the larger packages of meat and separate into ziplocs, but sometimes they end up looking freezer burnt.

Any suggestions on best models/brands? Or ones to avoid?

Thanks for putting up with my 101 questions! :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

dmet said:


> I've been debating on buying a FoodSaver (or comparable machine). For those that have them/swear by them, how much shelf life does it add to foods? Are some foods best stored in other ways? Does it add shelf life to more perishable items such as cheese? How about repackaging bulk packages of meat? I usually buy the larger packages of meat and separate into ziplocs, but sometimes they end up looking freezer burnt.
> 
> Any suggestions on best models/brands? Or ones to avoid?
> 
> Thanks for putting up with my 101 questions! :vs_rocking_banana:


I bought my Foodsaver at Costco and it works great. They only sell one model I think. It's a series 4800. From time to time Costco puts both the Foodsaver and the bags on sale. We got it because we were tired of freezer burned food. The other thing I do now is mark what's in the bag and date it.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Another question....lol 

What about sealing up extra clothes (bug out bags, etc). To keep them dry and maybe even have them use less space? Is that possible?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a foodsaver brand job.
My primary us is for packing meat for the freezer.
I buy large cuts from BJ's and cut into meal size, vac pack it and freeze.
I do the same with deli meats like pastrami, buy 5 pounds and break it up into 1/2 pound packs and freeze.
I have pulled steak out of the freezer that was two plus years old, no freezer burn.

I have used it to vac out bricks of beans with o2 absorbers added, bricked are packed in 20MM cans with o2 absorbers added.
They have never been opened, and are not intended to be unless SHTF.
All my packages are dated with magic marker.

My first one died about 6 months ago, it was about 25 years old! 
Now I have two working ones, one given to me after friends husband died.
Thing of using it on garden spices and herbs.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

dmet said:


> Another question....lol
> 
> What about sealing up extra clothes (bug out bags, etc). To keep them dry and maybe even have them use less space? Is that possible?


The bags are limited to 11" wide, will fit your fire arms, however.
They are a must have!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I have found meat at the bottom of the freezer that was forgotten and "lost" 2 plus years old and still fine.
BUT it did learn a trick! After multiple reuses of the bag, they can crack, or develop pin holes. I wrap all
meat in Saran Wrap now, it is squeezed tightly around the meat and will protect it if the seal is damaged.
I also do this to prevent getting meat juice or grease on the seal area of the bag. I still have my very first
vac-sealer from Tilia, and it still works fine.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My new machine has a "wet" setting for sealing juicy stuff, it works.
I do generate a second seal just to be safe.
I never reuse the bags, but I do refreeze them with original contents.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

We use it for storing items, almost more then food. Everything in our BOG's have been vacuum packed. Both the house hold bags and especially the car bags. I even use it for reloading supplies, ammo and valuables for long term storage. Yes you need to get one they have thousands of uses.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> The bags are limited to 11" wide, will fit your fire arms, however.
> They are a must have!


not really - short term storage only .... for long term they specifically sell mylar bags for firearms - oil/grease as usual - isolate desiccant packs on far end - tape down 02 absorbers before you heat seal ....

not everyone agrees with the need to store firearms in a near 02 void - to me, Why not utilize mylar's best attribute? .... the desiccant is a must but it must be kept separate from 02 absorbers ....

http://www.discountmylarbags.com/sh...ag-kit-7-5-mil-11x55-set-of-5-with-desiccant/


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Foodsaver, never look back


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I got one off Amazon, works great. As long as an item will fit in a bag, it'll do it's job. There are bags that use a vacuum cleaner to suck them down, may work better for clothes and such.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

I've looked on Amazon and Sam's Club. I may just run to Sam's tomorrow and renew my membership since the savings would be enough to cover my membership costs. Thanks for all the input. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> not really - short term storage only .... for long term they specifically sell mylar bags for firearms - oil/grease as usual - isolate desiccant packs on far end - tape down 02 absorbers before you heat seal ....
> 
> not everyone agrees with the need to store firearms in a near 02 void - to me, Why not utilize mylar's best attribute? .... the desiccant is a must but it must be kept separate from 02 absorbers ....
> 
> ShieldPro SafeCache Gun Storage Bag Kit 7.5 Mil 11"x55" with Desiccant


Thank you for that info!
Can/do you then heat seal and vac w a foodsaver?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> Thank you for that info!
> Can/do you then heat seal and vac w a foodsaver?


You can but the seal sucks. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I use my food saver almost exclusively for freezing meat and jerky. Most of my long term is in mylar bags.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> Thank you for that info!
> Can/do you then heat seal and vac w a foodsaver?


that vac pump on a foodsaver is barely efficient on even the small bags - the 02 absorbers do the best job, taking out the greatest % of 02, of all possible methods - fool proof - only mistake you can make is using depleted absorbers .... looking at 3000-4000cc absorbers for one of these gun bags - a 11'X55" gun bag volume equals a 5/6 gallon (20"X30") mylar bag - but the gun bag will be all empty space vs having a food product that minimizes the void ....

again, the whole 02 depletion, for items like guns, is up for discussion - doesn't hurt anything and it's pennies when you're storing away a $500-$1,000 weapon ....

only heat sealer that'll handle 7.5mil mylar is a clothes iron or a professional type heat sealer .... it's as thick as mylar is commercially available


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Had Foodsaver brand units in the past. They were just OK, and the more recent models don't seem to operate like new for long.

I did a lot of research, and ended up with a Weston Pro-1100 Vacuum Sealer for a little under $300. It is PERFECT! Works like a charm and has all the features and operations that I wanted from a vacuum sealer...including excellent heat sealing.

Weston makes much more expensive and larger units, but the Pro-1100 is the charm for my storage needs. HIGHLY Recommended over the Foodsaver junk.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/prepper-tools/27985-mourning.html

3 months so far. Not a single trouble


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Great for meats and stuff in the freezer...Freezer burn isn't an issue anymore!..Great for Deer and wild game in the freezer as well!

You can make your own battle packs of ammo to store but put your ammo in a small flat cardboard box first....I have some that's still tightly vac sealed after 16 years!

Grains and beans...Pack it in food saver bags and it turns into bricks....Beans are supposed to be good in the original bags sitting on a shelf for ten years according to most sites.

I vacuum pack mine....Have some since Y2K we are still cycling though and they are still great!...Same with oatmeal...rice...Cream of wheat, Yellow corn Grits (Polenta) and every other whole / ground grain we have tried.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Fantastic Information....This lady takes it to the MAX!






Watch the consecutive parts as well!


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Foodsaver machine are worth their weight in gold in my opinion. Anything you seal in it will keep a lot longer, veggies from my garden have lasted a year or longer and meats the same...usually I eat the food before 6 months, but alas, there always seems to be a package or two hidden away...JM2C


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Well worth picking one up, and you can get a foodsaver used on ebay for cheap. They last; they don't break down. I like the kind with the port hole for attaching an accessory hose for sealing ball jars. I prefer jars to mylar whenever possible because the jars are critter proof. Foodsaver bags are more for short term storage because they will eventually lose their seal.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, I got the game saver food saver from Amazon. Love it. You'll be vac sealing everything. One note, be aware, sometimes on Amazon and even Wal-Mart, do the math per bag. Sometimes the big box is more expensive than small qty box. Just looks Luke a better deal. Mine has paid for itself twofold at least.


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

Deebo said:


> Well, I got the game saver food saver from Amazon. Love it. You'll be vac sealing everything. One note, be aware, sometimes on Amazon and even Wal-Mart, do the math per bag. Sometimes the big box is more expensive than small qty box. Just looks Luke a better deal. Mine has paid for itself twofold at least.


We just bought the game saver version as well. I like it a lot.

I buy the Weston bags off Amazon (rather than the Foodsaver bags). They seem thicker and are less expensive than the Foodsaver brand.

I also use the jar sealer a lot. I dehydrate almost everything I can get my hands on and sealing stuff in jars makes for quick access later.

We also seal our passports, titles for cars, birth certificates and other important documents. It keeps everything in small, safe packages for easy grabbing.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

redhawk said:


> Foodsaver machine are worth their weight in gold in my opinion. Anything you seal in it will keep a lot longer, veggies from my garden have lasted a year or longer and meats the same...usually I eat the food before 6 months, but alas, there always seems to be a package or two hidden away...JM2C


That's good to know! Sadly, we waste a lot of veggies simply because we forget about them.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Annie said:


> Well worth picking one up, and you can get a foodsaver used on ebay for cheap. They last; they don't break down. I like the kind with the port hole for attaching an accessory hose for sealing ball jars. I prefer jars to mylar whenever possible because the jars are critter proof. Foodsaver bags are more for short term storage because they will eventually lose their seal.


I was thinking about getting one of these too! I was a bit confused on if they would work with every model since some of the newer ones seem to have a fancier port attachment thing.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

bigdogmom said:


> I buy the Weston bags off Amazon (rather than the Foodsaver bags). They seem thicker and are less expensive than the Foodsaver brand.


Thanks for the info, I'll definitely check those bags out too.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

dmet said:


> I was thinking about getting one of these too! I was a bit confused on if they would work with every model since some of the newer ones seem to have a fancier port attachment thing.


Yeah I'm not sure about that. If you have a certain model in mind, you might was to call the company and ask. Make sure everything's compatible.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

My Choice: Weston Pro 1100


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

dmet said:


> I was thinking about getting one of these too! I was a bit confused on if they would work with every model since some of the newer ones seem to have a fancier port attachment thing.


I had the same concern but went ahead and bought them. Boy do they work well! My first use was sealing up bulk honey. They work great once you figure out how to hook it up. The answer is in the owners manual.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

inceptor said:


> I had the same concern but went ahead and bought them. Boy do they work well! My first use was sealing up bulk honey. They work great once you figure out how to hook it up. The answer is in the owners manual.


Thanks. I'm going to Sam's today and hope to find what I want there.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnddddddd back from Sam's. Boy! Now I remember why I quit going lol I always buy too much! :vs_shocked:

I got my Foodsaver and a few things to test it out on! :vs_rocking_banana:


----------

